# Introducing Meiji



## Meiji (Jul 23, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm a life-long amateur entomologist who is finally cultivating the non-local species I have admired for decades. I'm especially interested in species that might get less attention than others but that isn't to say I don't appreciate the mantis "celebrities" just as much. Hopefully I'll be offering my own ooths and nymphs here very soon.

Peace and best wishes,

Meiji (aka John in Boston)


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

welcome John and MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome, John!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi JOhn, and welcome to the forum! from OHIO!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 24, 2008)

WeLCoMe


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 24, 2008)

All I can say is: [SIZE=36pt]WELCOME![/SIZE]


----------



## Meiji (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, thanks, thank you, thanks, thank you, and thanks. I've been lurking on the forum for a while now...admiring your breeding stock, etc. I'm happy to now take a more active role in the fun and hope to have some nymphs to share soon.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 25, 2008)

The only problem with this hobby is once you start, you cant stop! :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 27, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> The only problem with this hobby is once you start, you cant stop! :lol:


Kinda like the pringles: Once you pop the top the fun dont stop or something like that.

Anyways Welcome to the forum from Helena Montana. I hope you learn many things of this hobby. If you have any questions of where to ask certain things or any help dont be afraid to ask.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, John!  Welcome to the forum! I'm Collin form Malaysia! :lol:


----------

